
Ask HN: Why doesn't Google open up an API for Inbox? - patrickdavey
I quite like Google Inbox, I really like the way there&#x27;s the ability to create tasks (reminders) and sleep emails for a period of time.<p>It&#x27;s the reminders functionality I&#x27;m most interested in though. I don&#x27;t have a nice solution currently for managing a TO-DO list which works everywhere. I&#x27;m currently experimenting with Taskwarrior [1], but what I&#x27;d really like would be to interact with the Google Inbox reminders API, if such a thing existed.<p>So - my question - Why would Google not open up an API for this? Support &amp; maintenance issues? Not that invested and it&#x27;ll be another Google Reader at some point?  Shame, I&#x27;d love to build some integrations.<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;taskwarrior.org&#x2F;
======
quickben
Can you not integrate to your own next-cloud?

~~~
patrickdavey
I have used owncloud before (seems quite similar) but the thing is, I _like_
Google Inbox, I really like the mobile app on Android, and I'd like to just
have one place to see tasks (i.e. in Google Inbox, but I want to be able to
manage it from bash, anywhere else)

Moving to next-cloud would mean I'd have to open up a different app to see my
tasks, which isn't what I want.

